# tongue problem



## ange (Sep 19, 2010)

i've had my little Hobo for 14 yrs and he just started having some unusual symptoms , his tongue is sticking out but he is not panting also he gets food buildup on the corners of his beak. otherwise he seems fine and nothing in his surroundings have changed. took him to the vet and she didnt really know but gave me an antibiotic to try twice a day for a week. does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh my...poor little angel. 

He is so gorgeous! I don't have any idea, but is there a way you can take him to another better Avian Vet. 

Oh geez.....I hope he is okay! Many good wishes :tiel3:


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sorry, I can't help but I would definitely get a second opinion. 

It really irritates me when health professionals (human or animal) give out antibiotics without a diagnosis. It's irresponsible. This is part of the reason why there are all these super-bugs about. Also, if there is no bacterial infection, they could cause more harm than good if they wipe out all the good bacteria.

I hope you get an answer for little Hobo


----------



## ange (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the replys back ,actually he is starting to look a little better i hope so , the vet also said she doesnt believe in useing the stuff for the mites and not to use the grit i been useing both since i had him what do everyone think of that? well im going home now and i hope hope little Hobo is ok


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*It really irritates me when health professionals (human or animal) give out antibiotics without a diagnosis. It's irresponsible.*_
*---------------------------------------------*

I totally agree! From the posters description it sound like either a fungal/yeast problem, or a Viamin A defeciency. If fungal/yeast and antibiotic is only going to compound the problen.

I would suggest going to another vet for a 2nd. opinion.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I really hope that Hobo is okay...I am with srtiels and the others...get a second opinion.


----------



## ange (Sep 19, 2010)

hobo is back to him self ! i have no idea what was wrong with him but im happy he is better thank you everyone!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

YAY :clap:

That's wonderful news!! Thank you for letting us know :thumbu:

It's just great! Little angel...he is gorgeous!!


----------

